

Practice makes perfect - amilr
http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/113473159/everybody-knows-practice-makes-perfect-right

======
Anon84
Not exactly correct... "Perfect" practice makes perfect. You have to
consciously try to improve and slowly correct yourself, otherwise you'll just
become more and more efficient at making the same mistakes.

~~~
ken
> "Perfect" practice makes perfect.

\- Vince Lombardi

------
ilitirit
Depends on what you're practicing.

 _Contrary to conventional wisdom that movement variability is caused by
muscle activity, Churchland's team found that neural activity accounts for
about half the variations. In other words, training muscles to perform a
certain way through practice, such as countless hours teeing off or shooting a
basketball, will not produce the same shot every time because the brain's
behaviour is inconsistent.

After an initial training period, the monkeys' reach accuracy did not improve
over time, suggesting that lots of practice can only improve movement control
so much, says team member Krishna Shenoy._

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10844-practice-may-
not...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10844-practice-may-not-make-
perfect-after-all.html)

------
danbmil99
I prefer most of the "then" comics.

After a few years, the members of REM all changed instruments. This was
because they thought they sounded too "polished", and wanted to get back to
the sound they had when they were still struggling to master their
instruments.

~~~
mmc
I wonder if you could make a similar case for hacking - switch tools every few
years to recapture some magic earlier perspective on your work? Or just to
avoid a rut? Is sounding too polished the equivalent of thinking everything's
a nail?

------
ambulatorybird
Practice makes permanent.

